# Comport Problem



## Kaladial (7. Mrz 2008)

moin

ich hab da nen problem wo ich nicht mehr weiter weis... 
also programm zu nem scanner der an nem comport angeschlossen ist ... 
ich kann mit meinem programm die verbindung öffnen und schliessen...

das funktioniert auch wunderbar, zumindesntens die ersten 5-7 mal ... 

dann auf einmal führt er den befehl serialPort.close(); nicht mehr aus... 
das programm bleibt einfach stehn ohne fehlermeldung ohne alles... 

der com schliesst sich halt net und wenn ich dann versuch nen neuen zu öffnen kommt nur ne exception von wegen "port in use"... 

ich benutze 

gnu.io.CommPortIdentifier;
gnu.io.NoSuchPortException;
gnu.io.PortInUseException;
gnu.io.SerialPort;
gnu.io.SerialPortEvent;
gnu.io.SerialPortEventListener;
gnu.io.UnsupportedCommOperationException;

um die jar einzubinden... 

hatte jemand das problem schon mal und kann mir weiter helfen?

thx Kala


----------



## tuxedo (7. Mrz 2008)

Hmm, scheint mir ein API bezogenes Problem zu sein. Du verwendest die von rxtx.org?
Hast du dort mal nachgefragt ob das Problem bekannt ist?

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (10. Mrz 2008)

jo ich benutze rxtx.org und nein hab ich noch nicht ... 
werd ich aber mal machen


----------



## Kaladial (10. Mrz 2008)

hmmm auf der seite gibt es ja ma wieder kein forum *grml*
und dann auch noch in englisch wo ich die sprache so liebe ... *grml*


----------

